# Programm für CPU UND GPU Lüftersteuerung



## Syllub (3. November 2012)

*Programm für CPU UND GPU Lüftersteuerung*

Nacht beisammen.

"Gestern" ist der neue Lüfter gekommen und die Umbaumaßnahme ist vollendet. Jedoch ist mir jetzt mit dem neuen Lüfter aufgefallen ,dass beide Lüfter nicht immer so willkürlich hoch drehen sollen. 
Aus dem Grund bräuchte ich ein paar Tipps von euch welches Programm ich für eine Lüftersteuerung von CPU Lüfter und den lüfter von der GPU.

Insgesamt stell ich mir das eigentlich so vor wie beim MSI afterburner [Bild], wo man anhand eines diagramms und einer Kurve festlegen wann ab welcher Temperatur die Lüfter so und so schnell laufen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Programm soll GPU und CPU -lüfter steuern können ,weil ich nicht will, dass ich einmal MSI Afterburner laufen lassen muss und dann noch ein zusätzliches Programm welches für die CPU zuständig ist.  
Oder gibt es zufällig ein "Addon" für den Afterburner, sodass auch sowas für die CPU gemacht werden kann ? 

vielen Dank 

PS: meinen Theard mit der Lüfterposition werde ich dann mit einem Eintrag versehen ,wenn ich die Lüfter korrekt eingestellt habe und dann auch mal mit voll ausgelasteten i7 laufen lassen habe....


----------



## butzler (3. November 2012)

*AW: Programm für CPU UND GPU Lüftersteuerung*

Mit Speedfan kannst Du Lüfterkurven erstellen -sofern Dein Board mit Speedfan korrespondiert. Die Grakalüfter würde ich aber auf jeden Fall weiterhin mit dem Afterburner regeln. Ein zuverlässiges Programm, welches beides kann, ist mir nicht bekannt. Ich kann zwar alle Lüfter mit Speedfan sauber regeln, die Graka Temp wird jedoch nicht ausgelesen und die ist natürlich zwingend notwendig zur Steuerung der Grakalüfter. Ist doch aber kein Problem, wenn zwei Programme im Hintergrund laufen. Wenn die minimiert starten, bekommst Du gar nichts mit und die Leistung Deines Systems wird dadurch auch nicht merklich geschwächt. Probiers mal aus. Viel Erfolg.

mad


----------



## target2804 (3. November 2012)

*AW: Programm für CPU UND GPU Lüftersteuerung*

Den cpu lüfter regelt man am besten im bios


----------



## Syllub (3. November 2012)

*AW: Programm für CPU UND GPU Lüftersteuerung*



target2804 schrieb:


> Den cpu lüfter regelt man am besten im bios


 
Habe ich schon gemacht. Da waren beide Lüfter auf volles Tempo eingestellt (ich bin wahnsinnig geworden von diesem Röhren )

jetzt habe ich auf Automatik gestellt, da kam aber dass ich eine Temperatur angeben musste und bei welchem Level die Lüfter dann laufen müssen. Habe 50° angegeben und dann das entsprechende Level. 
Heißt das ,dass das Bios sich dann selbst eine Kurve zurecht legt und spätestens bei 50° dann die angegeben Level übernimmt usw. ?!



> Probiers mal aus. Viel Erfolg.
> 
> mad



Werde ich jetzt mal machen ^^ Danke für den Tipp.


----------



## BrunsiBaer (3. November 2012)

*AW: Programm für CPU UND GPU Lüftersteuerung*

Also ich kann mit meiner XFX Radeon 6870 die Lüfter mit Speedfan automatisch oder Temperaturunabhängig steuern. Vielleicht musst du ja irgendeine Funktion bei Speedfan aktivieren. Da gibt es sehr viele einstellmöglichkeiten!


----------



## target2804 (3. November 2012)

*AW: Programm für CPU UND GPU Lüftersteuerung*



Syllub schrieb:


> Habe ich schon gemacht. Da waren beide Lüfter auf volles Tempo eingestellt (ich bin wahnsinnig geworden von diesem Röhren )
> 
> jetzt habe ich auf Automatik gestellt, da kam aber dass ich eine Temperatur angeben musste und bei welchem Level die Lüfter dann laufen müssen. Habe 50° angegeben und dann das entsprechende Level.
> Heißt das ,dass das Bios sich dann selbst eine Kurve zurecht legt und spätestens bei 50° dann die angegeben Level übernimmt usw. ?!
> ...



wenn die target temperatur 50°C ist bedeutet das, dass der lüfter beim erreichen der 50°C die volle leistung abruft. allerdings kann man auch einstellen, wie viel Drehzahl das teil maximal machen soll.
bei mir sind es: target temp=60°C maximale drehzAal=50% --> bei 60°C dreht das teil 50%


----------

